

Playing Startup - mjbellantoni
http://www.agilevc.com/blog/2015/06/17/playing-startup.html

======
kbooking
_Entire startups exude a rah-rah environment during the all hands, and then at
5:15pm the office is a ghost town (even though everybody rolled in after
10am)._

Once difference these days, is that working from home is much easier. It would
not be unusual for me to leave at 6PM, hit the gym or play a soccer game, and
then do some more coding from 9PM to midnight. That said, there were also
stretches when I left early and then completely shut down. And if an employee
gets away with that, then that will become the culture.

